# Wick size for floating candles



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

I made some floating candles and I did a test burn. The white "commercial" candle seemed to burn all the way to the edge, however mine burned straight down and left a "ring." I am guessing the wick size was too small. Based on recommendations here I am thinking #1,#2, or #3. Is there a equation for determining the correct wick size?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

there is no hard and fast formula for chosing wick size. Testing is something that is on going even you think you got it. Wick sizes can vary between wax constistency and flower type. It is the nature of a natural product

Love the mold, where did you get it?


----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

I ended up making the mold because I couldn't find one exactly like the one I wanted. 

I posted a few photos of it online. 
http://www.bluelineapiary.com/2011/01/silicone-mold/

I'm going to try a 3/0 and a 4/0 and see if I have better luck.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Were both test candles made of beeswax? Did they have the same wick size? What size wick did the yellow candle have?

You mentioned 3/0 (pronounced three aught) and #3 size wicks. They are quite different in size. For example, I use 4/0 for birthday candles and I think that would not be the size you want for your floating candles. I have made some already and I think I used #2 square braid wick for about a 2 inch diameter candles. I make sure the wick at bottom of the candle is not exposed to the water or it will soak up water.

If you want to try to burn closer to the edge, try one wick size larger. A larger wick will burn hotter and faster, too.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a guideline I got from somewhere:

Wick.... Recommended Candle Diameter

4/0 ...for... tea light/votive/birthday candle
3/0 ...for... taper/tea light/votive
2/0 ...for... 0.8" taper
1/0 ...for... 0.9" taper
#1 ...for... 1" to 1.5"
#2 ...for... 1.5" to 2"
#3 ...for... 2" to 2.5"
#4 ...for... 2.5" to 2.8"
#6 ...for... 2.8 to 3.2"
#7 ...for... 3.2" to 3.5"


----------

